# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [Adoption lapine] Molly, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Molly
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *Localisation :* 30 (si besoin covoiturage organisé par l'association pour adoption)
*Date de naissance* :inconnue
*Sexe* : Femelle
*Vaccination* : oui (VHD 1 & 2 + myxomatose)
*Stérilisation* : à venir
*Race :*Nain
*Couleur* :Marron aux yeux bleu
*Poids* : 1,3 Kg
*Santé générale* :RAS
*Situation dabandon* :Abandon, vivait en cage

*Description par la famille daccueil :*
Molly est une lapine timide faute d'interactions dans sa première famille qui la maintenait dans des conditions de vie non adaptées, mais elle est très curieuse, intelligente et cherche le contact autant qu'elle le redoute. Elle progresse chaque jour sur ce point, car si elle fuit toujours quand je tends la main, elle vient d'elle même régulièrement me renifler et même me faire des léchouilles sur les pieds. Elle est à l'aise une fois dans les bras, elle aime les caresses et les échange volontier contre des bisous.
A part ça, elle est plutôt facile. Elle est très propre, gourmande et joueuse. Elle se laisse facilement soigner et couper les griffes.
Elle a beaucoup d'énergie. Elle ronge un peu mes plinthes, mais je pense que c'est par ennui. Elle n'est pas encore stérilisée, je pense que ça joue sur sa nervosité.
Elle est très attirée par les autres animaux, elle suit mes chats dès qu'elle en a l'occasion. Un compagnon serait un gros plus pour son épanouissement.
Sinon, elle adore sa chambre, les jouets en bois, les balles distributrices, les cabanes, les jeux d'intelligence et surtout, SURTOUT, son tunnel. Bref, elle est demandeuse de tout ce qui peut l'occuper.

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Molly est toujours à l'adoption !

----------


## GADYNETTE

absolument magnifique cette jolie MOLLY avec ce regard si bleu !!!! dommage que je n'ai pas de place....

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Bonjour les taties, c'est moi Molly, un an et demi environ. Je vous écris pour vous dire bonjour, mais aussi adieu, car voyez-vous, la verdure que vous me voyez mastiquer est le dernier repas d'une condamnée. Demain, je vais me faire stériliser... paraît que je suis légèrement drama queen, qu'en pensez-vous ? Ayez tout de même une pensée pour moi et dites bien à tatie de me faire un copieux Mollybag, parce que la contoche du veto je suis pas sûre que ce soit top qualité.
Léchouilles sur les pieds,
Molly, dite Mimolette.

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Chères taties, chers tontons et futurs adoptants de ma merveilleuse personne,
Contre toute attente, j'ai survécu à la stérilisation. Après 3 jours un peu patraque, j'ai même retrouvé la force de me plonger corps et âme dans mes loisirs, à savoir manger, passer dans mes tunnels et trouver un moyen d'agrandir ma chambre trop petite pour une grande comme moi.
Les docteurs m'ont décrit comme "une petite lapine absolument adorable". Si je groute ma geôliere à chaque fois qu'elle tend la main vers moi, c'est que c'est tout ce qu'elle mérite cette manante !
Affectueusement,
Molly.

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Molly est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Molly est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Chers taties, tontons et futurs esclaves de ma splendide personne,
Je me suis très bien remise de ma stérilisation, je suis en pleine forme. Je commence une mue, j'aurai un summer body impeccable ! Je fuis un peu moins l'humaine et je m'impatiente à l'heure de mes repas. En ce moment on trouve des gros bouquets de coriandre chez le légumier et j'ai goûté mes premières fraises, c'est top !
Léchouilles,
Molly.



Alerte mue ! Mais c'est pour être plus jolie quand je rencontrerai mes futurs esclaves humains 

On joue à un jeu ? Vous me voyez ???

Et hop, on m'voit plus !


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Molly est réservée

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Molly est réservée !!

----------

